# Installing track light to drop ceiling



## Green CTE2 (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got to hang a 4' piece if track on a drop ceiling. Can I attach the track with toggle bolts, through the tiles. And then, attach tie wire from the toggle bolt to a joist above?

Any other thoughts on this?


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

You should get the tracks that are for t-bar. It come with clips that hug the t-bar and you can use jack chain on the clips.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Green CTE2 said:


> I've got to hang a 4' piece if track on a drop ceiling. Can I attach the track with toggle bolts, through the tiles. And then, attach tie wire from the toggle bolt to a joist above?
> 
> Any other thoughts on this?



take a look at these.....http://www.frostgreen.com/index.jsp...ers.for.Acoustical.Tee.Bars&path=find&ds=dept


----------



## Green CTE2 (Jan 2, 2009)

what if the customer has provided the track already?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Get some 2X4 X 23.5 inch long blocks.. put on top of ceiling tile and screw through track into block..

On the butt ends.. screw through the track into both ends to keep the blocks from moving..


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> take a look at these.....http://www.frostgreen.com/index.jsp?ID=,Fastening,Spring.Steel.Fasteners...Hangers,Fasteners.for.Acoustical.Tee.Bars&path=find&ds=dept


Ya those are the ones. 

If you go the other route with the wood... Is this install in someones house? Or commercial?


----------



## Green CTE2 (Jan 2, 2009)

this is a commerical/resturant, that is why I think the blocks would not work> I believe I would need to install some sort of jack chain or something similar...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Green CTE2 said:


> this is a commerical/resturant, that is why I think the blocks would not work> I believe I would need to install some sort of jack chain or something similar...


Those clips come with a topside hole so you can use jack chain..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Green CTE2 said:


> this is a commerical/resturant, that is why I think the blocks would not work> I believe I would need to install some sort of jack chain or something similar...


They sell fire rated lumber if that helps.. much easier than clips and chain.. IMO..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Caddy has those t bar clips also,


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Green CTE2 said:


> this is a commerical/resturant, that is why I think the blocks would not work> I believe I would need to install some sort of jack chain or something similar...


Looks like you know what you have to do. Tell them to get the right ones and do it the right way. Use jack chain not tie wire.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Use the t-bar clips where you can. Maybe a large fender on the end with bolt or other type of backing. On the j-box slack(seismic) wire it to the ceiling. A lot depends on the weight of the lights. If these are heavy lights I'd run all thread to the hard lid and attach to that.


----------

